# Bret Weinstein's DarkHorse Podcast - Black Intellectual Roundtable



## larry3344 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## futureapl (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this. It's nice to see a group of people with opposing views discuss a controversial topic while showing respect to each other. @larry33what are your thoughts on this video?


----------

